# Pour it on the bowtech



## davis6 (Dec 24, 2009)

It has been since I was a young man with my recurve that I have owned a bow. I just picked up a bowtech diamond stud. I need to completley outfit this bow with the goodies. Money is something I will be looking at but if a set of sights are $75.00 and a great set is $150 I dont have a problem with the $150 as long as there is a considerable difference. I am asking for advice on what brand and type of accessories to buy from arrows on up. I want to hunt boar and deer along with shooting in the back yard.

please Help friends.


----------



## GNFSHN (Jan 3, 2009)

I shoot Carbon Express, they seem to work good for how my Bowtech is set up


----------



## mark15857 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Bowtech*

WOW lots of choices here! I like the HHA single pin slider sights work nice for hunting. A drop away rest yes look at a Trophy Ridge.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

Toxonics sights, limbdriver rest, AEP stabilizer, super ball peep and Easton arrows of your choice, you will be set....:wink:


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

davis6 said:


> It has been since I was a young man with my recurve that I have owned a bow. I just picked up a bowtech diamond stud. I need to completley outfit this bow with the goodies. Money is something I will be looking at but if a set of sights are $75.00 and a great set is $150 I dont have a problem with the $150 as long as there is a considerable difference. I am asking for advice on what brand and type of accessories to buy from arrows on up. I want to hunt boar and deer along with shooting in the back yard.
> 
> please Help friends.


There is a guy on here who has a couple Spott Hogg Hunter Hogg it's 5-pin with the warp NIB for $150...it's a steal bro! Just do a search for him in the classifieds


----------

